# 24 hour lighting



## g-13 (Feb 9, 2007)

is it bad for the plants to leave the lights on 24/7 in the veg stage. they are really early in the veg. stage. its cold where im at and it gets cold at night.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 9, 2007)

g-13 said:
			
		

> is it bad for the plants to leave the lights on 24/7 in the veg stage. they are really early in the veg. stage. its cold where im at and it gets cold at night.


*That's fine man. We have ours on 24/7 and the babies love it and they grow fast.  *


----------



## g-13 (Feb 9, 2007)

mine are too the nodes are really close. hopefully a good yield, they're 6" with about 10 or 11 nodes. thanks tbg


----------



## I EAT WEED (Feb 11, 2007)

I was wondering. What do you think is a better method during veg stage: 24/7 or 18/6.  I used 24/7 last time and the room tended to get really hot from all the lighting, even with the venting.  But now being 6 weeks into 12/12 it has a chance to cool down and temps never over 76F, so I was thinking 18/6 during veg this time around would give the room enough time to cool down, keeping it around 80 as a high.  
Anyways is there really a significant difference between the two methods?


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 11, 2007)

We like to give the plants as well as the bulb a break. Unless their cuttings going under fluros. 18/6 Is sufficient enough and gives them 6 hours to relax, but if you have a temp problem then by all means leave them on for sure.  
Leaving them on will certainly not harm them.  They will probably have a speedier growth. If TBG does it, everyone should. For you will find it is not often TBG is ever wrong. 


I EAT WEED,

if it's getting to hot from leaving it on for 24, it surely must be during 18.   Air in and out is important for controlling temps.  Out with the hot in with the cool.  Especially if it's a 1000 watter. If your area is smaller and you have this already.  It's time start pumping out more air with more power.  We tried many different air intakes one bringing air in from the outside, but the humidity is way lesser from the air outside and is not recomended during vedge stage IMO. The air humidity from another room maybe greater, but also a slighty warmer air.  These are the conditions we have experienced in our area.  Overall we prefer 18/6.


----------



## Brouli (Feb 11, 2007)

ok  but in my case  when i leave them in  for 16 hours they grow faster than 24 i dont know about you guys  by iv read  that they grow faster in dar periood of time    i think everybody should try it and see for them self


----------



## g-13 (Feb 11, 2007)

my room was getting really cold at night its -20 where im at will it hurt if i put them on 16/8 right now intil flower?


----------



## Brouli (Feb 11, 2007)

minus 20  man  your plants are still alive ??
you need something to heat room for night


----------



## g-13 (Feb 11, 2007)

i've been leaving the lights on 24/7 its working pretty good


----------



## Brouli (Feb 11, 2007)

if your light is the only one source for heat at night  livet on  that will couse shock to the plants.


----------



## g-13 (Feb 11, 2007)

thanks brouli


----------

